# frustrated also



## astardust (May 2, 2012)

I think they forget that they didn't have experience until someone gave them a chance. Thats all I want is someone to give a chance.


----------



## Pam Brooks (May 2, 2012)

I understand your frustration.  To have spent time, money and effort in obtaining education and certification only to find that it's difficult to get your foot in the door is disappointing, I'm sure.  There are a number of really good threads on this board that might help you develop some strategies to finding employment in the healthcare industry.  I'd encourage you to read some of them, because we want you to be successful.  

I don't think any of us have forgotten how we started out (for me, over 20 years ago), and that someone hired us as an entry-level employee.  I do have to say, though that the industry has changed considerably since that time, and that those kinds of jobs are simply not in existence any longer.  But there are still ways to get hired and get started on a coding career...and there's lots of information on this board that might help.  Good luck!


----------



## chshaffer41@gmail.com (May 5, 2012)

*hang in there...*

I just want to say, "Hang in there".....  It is extremely frustrating, I know, I also was in the same "frustrating" place up until almost a month ago.  I was also looking for anyone who could help me find the experience I so badly desired, and I am sure some of you out there remember me posting my concerns and frustrations as well.... But I am very happy to say that I am so glad I took all the advice I could from all who encouraged me, and I did not give up. Because after about 6-7 months of seriously looking for an opportunity to get my foot "back" in the door, and find what I was looking for, I obtained a position as a front office clerk.  But it has turned out to be more than just "a job". In addition to this job, I was fortunate enough to find someone who is also serving as a mentor to me. By giving me duplicate op notes to code for practice, and teaching me all the aspects in the field of "real world" coding.  This person, it turns out, is also a member of my local chapter!!  Many encouraged me to go to the chapter meetings to meet the other members and put myself out there to be noticed,  and they were absolutely right about the experience they said I would have...and to them I have to say thank you!! I was very nervous about going to these meetings, and I wasn't sure how I would be received,but it was, what I beleive,  the start of what I have been looking for! 

So my advice to you, and the many, many others still searching, "hang in there"!!  If you are persistant enough, patient, and you don't give up, it will happen for you as well!!  It is not easy to be patient, and to not feel the urge to give up, believe me I absolutely know what that feels like, but it does eventually happen.  Take all the advice, good, and maybe not so good, what you want to hear, and maybe not what you want to hear,  and use it to guide you to find what you are truely looking for.  Go to a chapter meeting, meet the other members, you might be surprised, I absolutely was!!  Good luck!!


----------



## ollielooya (May 5, 2012)

Very encouraging support, Mach, and glad that you're working your way now up  the ladder.  This is what we all need to hear and hope this thread receives a lot of traffic!
---Suzanne E. Byrum CPC


----------

